# Pig Processing - Need Info Please!!



## Girl43 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi everyone. Cold out today and almost time for us to slaughter our piggies. This is our very first time raising pigs...mostly we have stuck with chickens, goats, ducks, all the small fry

First, I'll give you a bit of background info...we have a gentleman lined up to process our pigs. Our pig yard has become a morass because of all the rain we have had this Fall and one of our girls (pig girl not child) even hurt her leg running through it  it is that sloppy and soupy.

We were going to make a couple of crates and deliver the pigs to our Processer. He would, in turn, kill them and finish the processing. Now, because of the state of the yard, we aren't sure if we can get our truck back there and are also unsure of pig cooperation. It's cold and they don't even seem to want to come out of their house in order to eat. I'm scared that I won't be able to convince them into a crate. I talked to our Pig guy and asked him if we could kill them here and then immediately deliver them to him. It would be much easier and less stress on the pigs. He said we could but told us we would have to also cut their throat after the .22 shot to the head. He gave me rough idea where to make the cut. I need better instruction and can't find it on the internet. Lots of people have weighed in with their opinions...saying that it is not a good idea, a wrong cut to the throat will ruin the shoulder meat, etc. 

Is there someone out here that could help me out or direct me to a good link which can instruct me on the fine art of pig slaughter? I'm not squeamish and I am willing to do it but I need to do it right. We spent so much time and money on these girls that I don't want to do the wrong thing and ruin it. I did read that when you cut their throats that you could get hit when they go into their last convulsions but that's about all I know.  Thank you for reading!! and Thanks More for replying!!


----------

